# 5dmark3 custom function setting for 61ptAF



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello! This is my first post here so I hope this is a good spot for me to post it 

Is there a way to set a custom function to quickly move into 61pt AF? A wedding photographer posted a video about how he set his depth of field button to do that in case he felt he needed to get a shot quickly.

I see that I can set the DOF button to go from one shot to AI servo, but this guy sounded more like it was actually moving to the 61ptAF mode. 

This is the video if anyone is interested. 

http://www.annaandspencer.com/blog/blog-posts/geeking-out-on-gear/geeking-out-on-gear-episode-6-5d-mark-iii-3-auto-focusing-and-point-selections/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2012)

Try pg 325 of your manual.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 5, 2012)

Get Canons new AF Function Guide here:

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml

It is for both the 5D3 and the 1DX

Go to the bottom left of the page for the download link. It is an AWESOME guide!

Cheers


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## CanonGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

First, set your camera to 61-point auto focus mode, then select, if you'd like, the center focus point.
Next, press the button that looks like a + inside a box. While holding this button, press the light bulb-looking button on the top of the camera. You should hear a beep, meaning that you've registered 61-point auto focus mode, with the center point as the registered point.
Now, press the Q button, then select the button that looks like the camera shape, with the text-like lines to the right of the camera. This will take you into the Custom Controls menu.
Select the DOF preview button option, then select the "Switch to registered AF point" option, which will assign the DOF preview button to 61-point auto focus mode. Note, if after setting you go back to this option and press INFO, it'll bring you to a sub-option, which you can use to make sure this mode is only active, while the DOF button is pressed.
Finally, reset the auto focus mode to whatever you normally use, for example, the + looking option (single point, with 4 assisting points surrounding it.)

So now, you should have your camera in + autofocus normally, but hold the DOF button, and you'll be in 61-point auto focus mode. Sorry I didn't use the correct terms for everything, but I just didn't want to look it all up. LOL

Hope this helps!!! 

BTW, if your camera is in servo mode, it will try to focus upon the specific focus point you selected, for example, the center point, then track it as it moves about the 61-poionts. If you're in single shot AF mode, it will focus upon the closest points to the camera, which is how it was shown in the video. Have fun!!! I just love my 5D Mark III!!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 5, 2012)

Canon Girl  Thanks! This was the kind of answer I was hoping for, LOL! I need lots of hand holding!

I think I did it correctly but when I push info to try to check, I'm not sure what I'm looking for.

If you're still around, how can I verify that it's actually working? I can't tell when I actually hold the DOF button and take a picture. Nothing seems different.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 5, 2012)

EEk! Never mind! I've got it! Thank you so much CanonGirl and everyone!! I am loving this camera more and more!!


----------



## Steven_urwin (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there a way that I can have it set to have single point on One Shot focus, but when I press the DOF button, or whatever I have it assigned to, to bring up 61pt focus, have it shift over to AI Servo?

Or am I just asking a little too much from my camera now?


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 8, 2012)

Steven, I wanted to do the exact same thing, but I haven't figured a way to do that.


----------



## unadog (Oct 8, 2012)

Steven_urwin said:


> Is there a way that I can have it set to have single point on One Shot focus, but when I press the DOF button, or whatever I have it assigned to, to bring up 61pt focus, have it shift over to AI Servo?
> 
> Or am I just asking a little too much from my camera now?



Yes, you can. Probably best to link to the AF Guide from Canon:

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml


There is a 40+ page PDF at the bottom, as well as other articles on auto focus.

Go to Page 44. What you want is called:

*"Instantly recalled AF points using [Switch to registered AF point]"

Store your preferred AF point for instant access at the touch of a button*


They say that the 1DX and 5D3 have the same auto focus system. So I am not sure exactly how the following applies to the 5D3? Different buttons?
*
"Unique to the EOS-1D X is the ability to not simply memorize and instantly return to an AF
point, but to register and immediately call-up either a different AF area selection, or an entire
set of AF functions (different Accel/Decel tracking settings, Tracking Sensitivity, etc.)"*


Really a great AF system. Unfortunately, all that capability requires a bit of learning. Good luck!

Best,
Michael


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, Michael. The question was asking about having the AF selection mode changed along with a switch to AI Servo with the single button press - can you confirm that the 'Switch to registered AF function' you reference also switches the AF _mode_ from One Shot to AI Servo or vice versa?


----------



## unadog (Oct 8, 2012)

The second post that was from page 48 seems to indicate that all functions can be set on the 1DX (which I see in your profile?)

There are 4 buttons that can instantly chage to a whole set of AF parameters. AI Servo, tracking characteristics etc.

Not sure about on the 5D3 for that one:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe that the AI Servo parameters (tracking speed, focus priority, etc.) can be registered, but not the AF mode itself - that seems to be what the manual indicates. It states, "_Convenient when you want to change the AF characteristics duringAI Servo AF,_ not to AI Servo AF. However, I haven't tried it yet. 

I do know one way to 'automatically' switch to a specific AF point and from One Shot to Servo - set orientation-linked AF point with one mode in landscape and the other in portrait. Not really useful, though...


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, had no idea this was possible. Now I have to go back and read the AF guide in its entirety.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I believe that the AI Servo parameters (tracking speed, focus priority, etc.) can be registered, but not the AF mode itself - that seems to be what the manual indicates. It states, "_Convenient when you want to change the AF characteristics duringAI Servo AF,_ not to AI Servo AF. However, I haven't tried it yet.



Ok, I just tried it, and no, Switch to Registered AF Function does not change you from One Shot to AI Servo. 

Still, that combination combined with the one-button press-and-hold change to AI Servo would do it, i.e. assign the registered AF function to the DoF Preview button and use that for a one-touch change from single AF point selection to 61-point auto selection, and then press and hold the M.Fn2 button to change from One Shot to Servo. Obviously, that's only possible on the 1D X with the M.Fn2 button right next to the DOF Preview button. 

Still, I currently have C2 assigned as One Shot with single point selection, and C3 as AI Servo with 61-point selection, and I can rapidly switch since I have the M.Fn1 button assigned to Switch to Custom Shooting Mode. That's better for me, because in Servo mode I also want a higher minimum shutter speed setting.


----------



## unadog (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you need one shot?

I know we are all used to using it. But with good quality AF points, many people use AI servo even for things like portraits. 

If you are shooting someting like the 85 1.2 wide open for a portrait, for example, the depth of field might me 3-4 inces. 

Between you swaying a bit and your subject swaying a bit, that can put teh focus on the ear instead of the eye (I know I miss focus almost 50% of teh time in fashion trying to shoot that way.)

Given all of the tunable parameters and points for servo, maybe that is the better overall choice? Allow it to lock and maintain focus. Then switch bewteen spot,, expanded, tracking, etc. depening on what you shoot?

You can also change the priorities too. Focus as highest priority for portraits, others for sports, etc.

Michael





neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the AI Servo parameters (tracking speed, focus priority, etc.) can be registered, but not the AF mode itself - that seems to be what the manual indicates. It states, "_Convenient when you want to change the AF characteristics duringAI Servo AF,_ not to AI Servo AF. However, I haven't tried it yet.
> ...


----------

